# *Waves hello*



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello! I'm Jessi in Az. Thought I should introduce myself 

I have several horses. 2 TBs, 1 haffy/welsh cob, 1 grade (QH?), 1 Arab pony, 2 Arabians, 2 mini donks and 16 mini horses. Very recently lost my very young Friesian to colic 

I raise/show miniatures, and show h/j "schooling" shows with the big horses. With the addition of my 2nd arab, I will be showing in Arabian shows (Oh I show my minis in AMHA and AMHR shows). I really want to do eventing, and hope to someday.... once I stop sending horses to my trainer, maybe I can afford it haha 

My main thing is driving though, with my minis. The biggest thrill to me is combined driving. My club's "year" recently ended, and my gelding Chili Pepper and I were high point champion in our division  My husband also does combined driving with his green but great gelding, Cruiser. Also do pleasure driving shows, trail driving, parades, and are part of a miniature horse driving drill team (www.minimystique.org)

Besides the equines, we have cats, dogs, goats, rabbits, chinchillas, and lizards. Full zoo lol! 

You can see them at my website, www.CheyAutRanch.com

Nice to "meet" you all!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to you Jessi, wow it seems you have allot of experience with horses 

Wow and you have so many other animals too. (Is the entry to the zoo free ...hahaha j.k.)

I hope you enjoy your stay here and have fun posting 

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jessi  You do have a menagerie of pets! I thought I was bad with just the 6 dogs 3 cats 8 chickens and 4 horses :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Jessi!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Nice to meet you welcome to the forum and have fun posting. I see you allready caught a carrot! Lucky you!
Warm regards!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf,,,,,have fun posting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome to the HF Jessie! Sounds like you have quite the family there. sorry to hear about your young one.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone! This seems like a very nice place!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi!! Nice to have you here!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome! i remember you from Horse Channel's forums, i do believe.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks 
Yup, I recognized your screenname


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride, ma'am


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jess, Good to see you here.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hay AppyT! Always good to see familiar faces


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

You joined the forum too, it is buckslittlerider!! good to see you joined


----------

